# Opinions on refurb wheels



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Thinking of getting the lip polished to silver to get the kerbing off, since I've been told by over 10 alloy refurb companys you cant get it back to the original state :bawling:

Regards,
Graham


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmm, I don't think they are that bad, I got my wheels refurbed that had a noticeable chip in the lip, if they can repair that then I'm sure yours is a piece of cake.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

its the colour that they are having problems with saying they cant match it up and saying I wont be able to get the shine back, hence the polished lip alternative. who did you use? might give them a call :thumbsup:

Regards,
Graham


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I can understand you would lose the stickers, but I don't understand why they can't get them back to original condition.
I've just had OEM R34 wheels done and they are a perfect colour match to stock.
Try these guys, they did mine. Alloy Wheel Repair and Refurbishment - Wheel Clinic


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

I used these guys

alloy wheel refurb- alloy wheel refurbishment-alloy wheel repair - Home

located in birmingham so not sure about the distance lol


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Thanks guys will give both of them a call ans see what they say :thumbsup: hate it when I go to a meet have scuffed up wheels whilst most others owners have immaculate wheels lol


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You should see one of mine looks like it's been attacked by a cheese grater!!!
(thanks to my mate kurbing it) still I do need new wheels so not too bothered!
Hope you manage to get the repaired, lovely wheels those!

Bon


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

I guess I shouldn't be too bothered they're not that bad, maybe just clean the wheels instead :thumbsup: but I want them like new again lol


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

They wont be able to match the RAYS finish,polish the lip or repaint in a new colour.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

hmm might get some stickers made and repaint them to a close as possible match


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Why dont you try to rub the lip down yourself and touch up with the closest colour match you can find? Its going to cost about £10 and a few hours.

Other than that its a full refurb! And you will probly not be able to recreate that finish from Volk.

Theres a place in Bamber Bridge called WRC which are very good. Myself and car32 have had are alloys done there. The guys name is Jerry

Baz


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

asiasi said:


> They wont be able to match the RAYS finish,polish the lip or repaint in a new colour.


This because they are annodised not painted. 
TBH all of the painted 'close' matches I've seen have looked horrible too.

But you can get them powdercoated another colour, black perhaps?

Saying that I once had a set of Do Lucks I bought 2nd hand kerbed, with machined and polished rims and they looked fantastic.
So you could give it a go.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

They can be refurbished.. i was gutted when i did that to my ce 28 when cutting a corner on a trackday, but cheer up 
Go to your painter and get this. 
The color you need to use is " izisu 97721" and in another cup some black with gold 50%of each.
I do not know how deep the scratches on your wheels are, but are they deep, it can be filled with chemical metal, otherwise the edges sanded so they are nice and smooth.
Take some of the izisu color and put a few drops of the black / gold, until you hit the right color off your rims .. just put a drop off paint on the dish, to colourmatch, and wipe it off..
It needs to be a little darker, because when painting on the alu, it gets a bit lighter

I've done it with my Volk ce 28 and i can not see the difference ..

I can take a picture of it , then you can see if you can see the difference ..

This is the wheel


























Cheers
Torben


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

I have just picked my wheels up from the Wheelclinic and I asked them about your wheels. They said no-one in the UK can re-anodise wheels, so Tonimgr2 is right, however they said they have done a number oy Rays like yours and re-painted the lip, with very good results.

Pics of wheels they have just done for me.









Before:









After:









I must admit the before picture doesn't look to bad, but in reality looked horrible.

Hope this helps:thumbsup:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'd use lepsons


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Top tip!!!!

Bob




nismo.gt500 said:


> They can be refurbished.. i was gutted when i did that to my ce 28 when cutting a corner on a trackday, but cheer up
> Go to your painter and get this.
> The color you need to use is " izisu 97721" and in another cup some black with gold 50%of each.
> I do not know how deep the scratches on your wheels are, but are they deep, it can be filled with chemical metal, otherwise the edges sanded so they are nice and smooth.
> ...


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Nice one Tobens, looks really good, might even get some stickers done so they can repaint the wheel and not lose the Volks sticker! Thanks guys n gals! Will keep you updated with some pictures to follow :thumbsup: when I decide which route to take


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

What filler to use on alloys?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

g-from-lancs said:


> Nice one Tobens, looks really good, might even get some stickers done so they can repaint the wheel and not lose the Volks sticker! Thanks guys n gals! Will keep you updated with some pictures to follow :thumbsup: when I decide which route to take


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


chinaone

you can use chemical metal, thats what its called in Denmark


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Just spoke to a guy from manchester, he says he has got rays racing bronze colour, and saying he will mix a bit of chrome colour to give the shine I want, £300 all in, what you think?

Regards,
Graham


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

g-from-lancs said:


> Just spoke to a guy from manchester, he says he has got rays racing bronze colour, and saying he will mix a bit of chrome colour to give the shine I want, £300 all in, what you think?
> 
> Regards,
> Graham


If its all 4, its ok..
Cheap compared to buying a new set :thumbsup:


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

nismo.gt500 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> chinaone
> ...


Are those use like normal fillers? I guess they are hard like metal when its done?


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Make sure you get to see one already done. Also check out another work he has done.

On a set of alloys like the Volks I would want the whole alloy refurb'd and painted/powder coated. Make sure the refurb is not just the rim and spokes. So obviously its a tyre off job.

I think you should try the DIY approach! Or also give WRC in Bamber Bridge a call.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Hi guys going to get my lip diamond cut first then get it coloured with the Volks racing Bronze with some chrome colour to give it some shine! hopefully it will work out! going to make some volk stickers to look like the originals. will get pictures uploaded once its all done and polished  Bamber Bridge a bit too far for me pal :/ cheers for the contact though :thumbsup:


----------

